# Betta mates



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi I was wondering what kind of tank mates can go with a betta... I have guppies but I've read and researched that guppies arent great with bettas since they have that colouring close to a male betta. 

But are neons, shrimps good with bettas?

Rocky


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Neons and shrimps are good with bettas  I've done guppies as well since a betta is to slow for them.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

It all comes down to the size of the tank.
I've kept betta in my early days, largest tank used was a 30G.

No guppies, Bettas will attack anything that they considers "prettier" than them, or resemble them.
Neons could work but they might fin nip.
Shrimp might end up snacks.
Remember these could be vulnerable when they sleep.

I've had cories work as long as they have places to hide.
Kulie(sp) Loaches, BN pleco or smaller plecos.
Any dithers that don't nip would work too.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Im thinking of turning my 10 gallon into a betta tank. Maybe a sand substrate. big enough for small community?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

With one of our betta's we have two aquatic frogs. They seem to keep him entertained without harm...Snails, Shrimp, others no go for me...


----------



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a few corries in with my Betta.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup...
My betta always ate any snails I tried to keep with him.
My cousin & his GF had a betta & few frogs, & they said the frogs would hog to food.
They said they frogs would hover over all the pellets they gathered.


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

Depending on tank size, cories are a good match so long as the betta isn't aggressive.

When I had my betta, he was with 2 ADFs and my rubbernose pleco. He never showed aggression-he was just _really_ curious about the frogs at first. I found he stole their food though, it was really frustrating. I tried feeding the frogs food under a small over turned glass bowl with just enough space along one side for them to get in and out. But it didn't take my betta long to figure out how to swim _sideways_ to squeeze in there for his buffet. I wouldn't recommend it unless you're up to the challenge of making sure the frogs are fed.

Tetras can work if they're in a large enough group, otherwise they'll nip the betta's fins. I think in a bigger, well planted tank it might work.

But a lot of bettas won't tolerate other fish with them. Some snack on shrimp, some don't. I've read some people say females are less aggressive, but others have different experiences with that.

Whatever combination you try, have a back up plan in case things don't go well.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for their feedback. I think I may go and try a betta with some ghost shrimp and maybe some cherries or a small group of 4 or 5 neons. Was thinking of putting some trumpet snails in there but thats just an idea.


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

My bettas also ate snails and shrimp when attempted, if you have so MTS you could dump them in the sand first keep your sand sturred and they would probably do ok.

Corydoras, small pleco, Oto's, school of small tetras (but big enough to not get eaten), mollies mabey, platties worked with mine. Pretty much anything non agressive without flowing colorful fins.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the cherries will most likely end up as betta snack. Cories, German rams, maybe galaxy rasboras, maybe lampeyes, ottos as algae cleaners. Galaxy and lampeyes are great schooling fish. White clouds may work too, just make sure they are big enough. It really all comes down to how aggressive your future betta is. Good luck and have fun with your tank setup  just try out different fish and see for yourself.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was wondering when you were gonna comment Athena, Your absoultely right, Im getting the cherry for free so Ill see how it goes. Athena do you have and bettas for sale?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep,I've got a couple for sale. Some young ones and maybe one or two full grown. Just pm me what you are looking for


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Every betta has its own personality and unfortunately, there's no blanket rules, at least if there are, the fish didn't read them. I've had two bettas and they were total opposites. The first one ate every snail I put in with him, chased after every fish we tried to put in his tank, he was so aggressive I had to hide the Hikari betta pellet package from him as he'd beat himself senseless trying to kill the fish on it from the other side of the glass, and heaven forbid you should give him a mirror to look at, he went ballistic. The second one was the most chill betta ever. He loved his white cloud roommates, totally ignored snails and I had him in my community tank with endlers and danios and everything, he never once made a move at anyone. He wouldn't even flare at a mirror very often, like he just didn't care. I actualy wondered if he could live with guppies or another mellow betta, but never had the nerve to try it. It completely depends on the fish.


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

My betta was like your second. He almost never flared, sometimes with certain lighting in my room he'd see his reflection in the glass and he'd half-flare at himself for a moment and give up haha. If I could know a new betta was like that too I'd get another but I'm afraid to get an aggressive one.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got 2 males bettas, both with totally different personalities. The one with the frogs is pretty chilled except at feeding time, but the other betta is a complete psycho. I drop snails in there and so far the longest that they've lasted until he kills them is 10 minutes...he sees them, zeroes in and then kamikazes them.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

^Hahaha thats nutz. I think I want a younger male. I was @ king eds yesterday and their were a couple nice crowntails but I would like one from a person from this forum.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Decent looking crown, super delta and sometime halfmoons bettas can often be bought from LFS nowadays, but if you are looking for one at younger stage of his life, you might have to go to a breeder or some local hobbyists.

Any luck on your hunt yet?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, if anyone sees a green crowntail, let me know!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

No Luck so far. I went to King ed's on tuesday and had a couple nice looking crowntails. But nothing yet


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe try the flea market one? Hope you find one soon


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> No Luck so far. I went to King ed's on tuesday and had a couple nice looking crowntails. But nothing yet


Can't help you out on compatibility. I can tell you Snakeheads are not a good match. 

But, you'll really want to check out Athenas fish. They are quite awesome. The rosetails, while not suitable for breeding, will be quite the sight for a pet.

Carl


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Every betta has a different temperament. My experience is that they can be aggressive to everything, however, I do have one betta that won't attack anything, even passing shrimp. That being said, sometimes the betta just has to establish that he's the top of the pecking order and he will chase and nip all newly introduced fish for a few days. After that, he may or may not calm down. If he does not stop harassing the tank mates after more than 48 hours I would certainly remove the tank mates. Use your own judgement and best of luck!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I found my betta! I got him at Mr.Pets in Maple Ridge. He is a blue & red Crowntail Betta. I will put pictures up tomorrow! Thanks everyone. Hes in there with a large female cherry shrimp


----------

